# Dau-Level



## drea (9. Aug. 2007)

Ich habe ja gerade geschafft ein Mitglied dieses Forums auf meine Ignor-Liste zu setzen. Dabei habe ich auch was von Dau-Level gelesen. Was ist das?

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich ein Mitglied auf die Ignor-Liste setze? Kann der dann keine Beiträge mehr bei mir schreiben oder kann er mich nur nicht per PN anschreiben?


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Dau-Level*

Die Suche findet fast alles. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5519/?q=dau-level


----------



## drea (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Dau-Level*

Besten Dank Annett. Jetzt übe ich mal ein bißchen das Suchen, dann erübrigt sich wohl manche Frage


----------

